# Fakes again!!!



## Xmodius (Jun 21, 2005)

WTF did the thread go?


----------



## Xmodius (Jun 21, 2005)

I guess I know the answer to the question. But, I was enjoying it.


----------



## Navydoc (Jan 26, 2005)

Hey John...maybe that was a hint to make this go away!!


----------



## rumballs (Mar 15, 2005)

jeez, and I missed the first one.
we should have an official "this is getting heated/interesting" indicator


----------



## Lost Sailor (May 2, 2003)

Wow...they pulled my thread.Although it did seem to be going to Hell in a bucket in a hurry.

I guess the only cure is MORE COWBELL!


----------



## RcktS4 (Jan 13, 2005)

Lost Sailor said:


> I guess the only cure is MORE COWBELL!


YES! More Cowbell!

And then........

The ORAL SEX!


----------



## galaga (Sep 18, 2003)

RcktS4 said:


> YES! More Cowbell!
> 
> And then........
> 
> The ORAL SEX!


20 X:r 
You're one kinky dude Rocket!

And now for something completely different
Bloody Vikings


----------



## pierce652 (Apr 1, 2005)

I came here looking for it this morning and thought I was missing it. Searched for 5 minutes and nothing. 

This just isnt right. Not to question the powers that be but perhaps an explination as to why the thread was pulled may be helpful.


----------



## rjose (Jul 7, 2005)

RcktS4 said:


> YES! More Cowbell!
> 
> And then........
> 
> *The* ORAL SEX!


It wouldn't have been have as funny with out the "*The*"


----------



## Lost Sailor (May 2, 2003)

RcktS4 said:


> YES! More Cowbell!
> 
> And then........
> 
> The ORAL SEX!


Yeah,that'll work! :r


----------



## SDmate (Apr 24, 2005)

pierce652 said:


> I came here looking for it this morning and thought I was missing it. Searched for 5 minutes and nothing.
> 
> This just isnt right. Not to question the powers that be but perhaps an explination as to why the thread was pulled may be helpful.


me thinks it was the boobies


----------



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

yeah, i prefer real boobies to fake ones.

did i miss the pictorial? 

dammit, i always miss the good stuff


----------



## (909) (Jul 27, 2004)

Thread Hijack

Speaking of bewbies, what ever happened to the UPS Girl pictures. It was always a suprise when she would show up on the random generated pictures when you log on the forum.


----------



## One Lonely Smoker (Jan 21, 2005)

I think it was up longer than it should have been, anyway. I mean, we are proud of what we have here and when it slides into something that should be totally handled through angry PMs, then it's time to go. They may have that on that joke of a board at CA, but here I think we can stay above the blood froth. Just my Opinion, but there was some personal shite on there and a vendor's name getting smudged, right or wrong, and then it was just people going at each other for all to see.


----------



## RcktS4 (Jan 13, 2005)

One Lonely Smoker said:


> blood froth


Is it wrong that this was the only part of your post I could focus on?

Repeat after me: A-D-D, A-D-D, A-D- hey, look: its a silver penny. Do you like the lone ranger? Why does it hurt when I pee?


----------



## Xmodius (Jun 21, 2005)

Hmm.

I like this new thread better anyway.

:SM :w


----------



## vic_c (Sep 7, 2005)

What did I miss? :s


----------



## (909) (Jul 27, 2004)

Nothing you wouldn't see at a Yankees game.


----------



## opus (Jun 21, 2005)

Speaking of fakes, take a look at this baby from a box I split with a poker buddy who's wife's little sister's boyfriend's classmate got them on a recent trip to Cuba. Notice the EL band. It actually says exclusive cigars in English. :r

http://img18.imageshack.us/my.php?image=p92900026ti.jpg

Anybody want to buy a jen-you-wine Cohiba pyramide?


----------



## croatan (Mar 23, 2005)

opusxox said:


> Speaking of fakes, take a look at this baby from a box I split with a poker buddy who's wife's little sister's boyfriend's classmate got them on a recent trip to Cuba. Notice the EL band. It actually says exclusive cigars in English. :r
> 
> http://img18.imageshack.us/my.php?image=p92900026ti.jpg
> 
> Anybody want to buy a jen-you-wine Cohiba pyramide?


 :r Hope it was cheap.


----------



## opus (Jun 21, 2005)

croatan said:


> :r Hope it was cheap.


Kinda sorta. $100 for box of 25

My wife hooked me up with a box of glass tops from a co-worker of hers for $60. I told her they were fake before she paid for them but thought they might be worth $60


----------



## (909) (Jul 27, 2004)

opusxox said:


> Speaking of fakes, take a look at this baby from a box I split with a poker buddy who's wife's little sister's boyfriend's classmate got them on a recent trip to Cuba. Notice the EL band. It actually says exclusive cigars in English. :r
> 
> http://img18.imageshack.us/my.php?image=p92900026ti.jpg
> 
> Anybody want to buy a jen-you-wine Cohiba pyramide?


Thats friggin' awsome 

"Exclusive Cigars"

HAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!!!!


----------



## Thurm15 (Jan 28, 2005)

The thread was useful while the problem was at hand. The problem is being fixed.


----------



## horrorview (Jan 27, 2005)

That Cohiba looks delicious :r 

I'll tell ya, some of the best fakes I've had have been Cohibas!!


----------



## opus (Jun 21, 2005)

horrorview said:


> That Cohiba looks delicious :r
> 
> I'll tell ya, some of the best fakes I've had have been Cohibas!!


Still look delicious? 
Here's a Mo The Man dissection view. (i can't help myself, i just love tearing these things apart)
http://img160.imageshack.us/my.php?image=p92900102bq.jpghttp://img282.imageshack.us/my.php?image=p92900054bg.jpg

Notice the huge stems on 2 of the leaves, and I use the term leaves loosely.


----------



## Moglman-cl (May 27, 2005)

opusxox said:


> Speaking of fakes, take a look at this baby from a box I split with a poker buddy who's wife's little sister's boyfriend's classmate got them on a recent trip to Cuba. Notice the EL band. It actually says exclusive cigars in English. :r
> 
> http://img18.imageshack.us/my.php?image=p92900026ti.jpg
> 
> Anybody want to buy a jen-you-wine Cohiba pyramide?


That is too cool Skip. I'm sure it was in English only because Cohiba was going to extra lengths to please you personally. :r


----------



## Xmodius (Jun 21, 2005)

One Lonely Smoker said:


> I think it was up longer than it should have been, anyway. I mean, we are proud of what we have here and when it slides into something that should be totally handled through angry PMs, then it's time to go. They may have that on that joke of a board at CA, but here I think we can stay above the blood froth. Just my Opinion, but there was some personal shite on there and a vendor's name getting smudged, right or wrong, and then it was just people going at each other for all to see.


I agree with you. This thread is the kinder, gentler 'fakes again!!!' thread.


----------



## opus (Jun 21, 2005)

Xmodius said:


> I agree with you. This thread is the kinder, gentler 'fakes again!!!' thread.


Amen for kinder and gentler. Heck, if I want abuse I can just talk to my wife.


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

Refunds will do that.


----------



## One Lonely Smoker (Jan 21, 2005)

The more I look at that Piramide, the more I just GRIN and GRIN. I can't remember when a obvious fake made me just so happy inside. It's like they TRIED, but they didn't try hard enough, or they tried, and made sure that their attempt was not enough of a knock off to make anybody angry in court.
Like my Molex watch I got on Delancy. And a damn well rolled cigar considering what was inside.


----------



## horrorview (Jan 27, 2005)

Da Klugs said:


> Refunds will do that.


Dunno about those, but I do know that other BOTL stepped right up and made me a happy boy, too!


----------



## Danimal (Jun 6, 2004)

Funny story. I was at my local shop today. Happened to walk by the personal lockers of patrons there and saw a nice big glasstop box of Cohibas that said 25 Esplendidos. Funny after hearing everything here.


----------



## (909) (Jul 27, 2004)




----------



## MiamiE (Mar 5, 2005)

its a non issue. everything got sorted out


----------



## pierce652 (Apr 1, 2005)

MiamiE said:


> its a non issue. everything got sorted out


It may not be an issue with you but it sure as hell is still an issue with me. Its going on a month since I returned the cigars and George has yet to refund my money. I keep sending emails and so far have gotten that the funds had been sent to my account. After several more emails stating that there has been no credit to my account he said I would have the money on monday....another week has gone by with no refund and no explination. I just keep sending emails without any response.

Sorry if I sound pissed but thats because I am. I know alot of people here respect him and that Im only a new guy but this is complete bs. He may have financial trouble but again people shouldnt get involved in passes, trades or splits if they cant hold up their end of the deal. Noobie or old guy the rules should apply straight across the board.


----------



## Xmodius (Jun 21, 2005)

I meant for this thread to die a quick, painless death. :r 

I still have my box of PSDfaux. I'm don't know what I'm going to do about it. It looks so REAL. Smells so REAL.

Tonight I'll go into my room in the dark and wait for the voices to tell me what to do. :gn


----------



## Charles (Sep 28, 2005)

A box of piramides for a $100? Sounds good to me even if they were fakes. How did they smoke? Right now they are my favorite type of cigar.


----------



## Xmodius (Jun 21, 2005)

Sometimes the leprechaun tells me to burn things.


----------



## opus (Jun 21, 2005)

Charles said:


> A box of piramides for a $100? Sounds good to me even if they were fakes. How did they smoke? Right now they are my favorite type of cigar.


Actually they weren't all that bad, just not Cuban, let alone real Cohibas. I still have one left.


----------

